# how would you do this?....



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

I live in front of a busy like highway road. For the most part it is a concrete barrier however there is an access opening right were my back yard is. it looks like this, well as close as I can do on here...









Its not very wide like maybe two men width. but with me staying in a large city I need to make sure my back yard is safe because I will have a garden and hopefully some chickens soon. any ideas? Oh I cant block it off right now because its a city access. there is a chin link fence gate there but nothing too big. so I need something quick and secure.


----------



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

ok the diagram did not stay where it was suppose too! so hopefully this one you can see.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Is emergency access or utility access. If it is just utility access the city should be willing to put in a movable concrete barrier.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

High tensile electric fence around your yard would be fun!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

take some effort, goto a high point and take a few photos, a basic line diagram gives too little info (use a digital camera) without that I can't give useful advice


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

I know what your talking about, there is one near my place. Not only is it a place you will have to defend in a SHTF situation, but it is also an escape route. But most people are not observant and will probably not even notice it and with the direction of traffic and the way it is built, it is kind of hidden to the point most people will not realize there is an opening.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

One could possibly put some raised garden beds using brick or block or create walks out of pavers or both. Also put back a couple of bags of mortar. Since it is a service access it cannot be blocked! However should the time come (WORL). The brick and block from the beds walks decorative work can be dug up dismantled etc. and mortared into place so as to wall off the service access. mortar some broken glass spikes or what ever your heart desires to discourage the chicken thieves.

One it's blocked you better have a ladder!


----------

